# Drying density change



## Wiggy21 (Nov 15, 2020)

Hi
I was growing runtz and they had some dense buds when I squeezed them. I've cut her down and she's been drying for 3 days now. She's not as dense and r quite soft. The stems r still very bendy. 
Is it normal for them to lose density? If so how do u get them rock dense. 
Do they dense up again during curing?
Its my first grow.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 15, 2020)

Wiggy21 said:


> Hi
> I was growing runtz and they had some dense buds when I squeezed them. I've cut her down and she's been drying for 3 days now. She's not as dense and r quite soft. The stems r still very bendy.
> Is it normal for them to lose density? If so how do u get them rock dense.
> Do they dense up again during curing?
> ...




nice looking buds

yes they lose density , density directly related to weight  , 40-60% 

this is normal

no , they will not get denser , dense as related to weight

how do you get rock dense?.....grow a plant that has that genetic trait

for the life of me , I do not understand why the big attraction in density , or rock hard buds?

rock hard buds have nothing to do with the effects or high

me thinks the “rock hard buds big as a baseball” is nothing more than Market Hype

hahahaahha , how many Cats on this Forum have smoked loose airy light buds and got stoned to the bone all day long?


----------



## Wiggy21 (Nov 15, 2020)

Idk y dense buds r appealing. They tend to be stickier so they are easier to roll. From my experience airy and flowery buds tends to slide about when I'm rolling. And they become dust when grinding alot easier than dense nuggs.


----------



## Wiggy21 (Nov 15, 2020)

That runtz is my first grow. Started as a lockdown project. 
I got some gelato 41 clones going now
I'm only 18 so there's alot of experience and knowledge to gain.


----------



## pute (Nov 15, 2020)

The more you grow the more you know!  Buds loose both weight and girth during drying.  I like dense buds because you get a better yield plus they are easier to trim. ( dry)  Dense buds take longer to dry however....new one on me though....airy buds are harder to roll?????


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 15, 2020)

Never had a problem rolling any type of buds. I like dense buds,,but ill take whatever i gets.


----------



## Wiggy21 (Nov 15, 2020)

putembk said:


> The more you grow the more you know!  Buds loose both weight and girth during drying.  I like dense buds because you get a better yield plus they are easier to trim. ( dry)  Dense buds take longer to dry however....new one on me though....airy buds are harder to roll?????


Yeah. They slide about in the paper. Some aren't but most tend to be. Dense buds r stickier so they form and hold the shape easier


----------



## pute (Nov 15, 2020)

If your buds are sticky they aren't dried properly.  I haven't smoked a joint in years.....after a couple of hits it tastes like ash....personal preference.


----------



## Wiggy21 (Nov 15, 2020)

putembk said:


> If your buds are sticky they aren't dried properly.  I haven't smoked a joint in years.....after a couple of hits it tastes like ash....personal preference.


Naahhhhh. They sticky cuz of the resin


----------



## pute (Nov 15, 2020)

Do what you like my friend.  Well cured marijuana should be dry but not dust.  It should bounce back when you squeeze the bud.  Let it dry properly and the flavor and smell will be much better.  Just saying.....

Some people do like fresh pot though to each his own.  Wet pot makes great joints but it always ran on me when smoking a J.  

It is a free country so by all means do it your way.  Maybe once give it a good 30 day cure and see the difference.


----------



## Wiggy21 (Nov 15, 2020)

putembk said:


> Do what you like my friend.  Well cured marijuana should be dry but not dust.  It should bounce back when you squeeze the bud.  Let it dry properly and the flavor and smell will be much better.  Just saying.....
> 
> Some people do like fresh pot though to each his own.  Wet pot makes great joints but it always ran on me when smoking a J.
> 
> It is a free country so by all means do it your way.  Maybe once give it a good 30 day cure and see the difference.


Even long cures can still be sticky


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 15, 2020)

Yall send your weed to me and ill let ya know which one i like the best.


----------



## pute (Nov 15, 2020)

Moving on.....I was involved with marijuana 4O Years before wiggy was born and have taken advise from legends in the business so what does an old hippie like me know......


----------



## Wiggy21 (Nov 15, 2020)

putembk said:


> Moving on.....I was involved with marijuana 4O Years before wiggy was born and have taken advise from legends in the business so what does an old hippie like me know......


Yo g. I never said ur wrong. Ease off. 
I'm agreeing w u when u say it should spring back and bout the flavours and smell.
I'm just sayin bud resin is sticky. I like sticky weed. U wanna smoke airy buds, smoke airy buds.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 15, 2020)

I know sticky weed is a big pain the ass to grind if its to wet/sticky. Ive had some really nice dense sticky buds that once i dried and cured they were much easier to grind,had some great smell and taste. They had very little sticky left after i cured properly. They still have a little but doesn't effect my grind.
Another words my grinder with dried and cured bud doest look and stick like my scissors i trim with.


----------



## pute (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## smokedareefer (Nov 15, 2020)

I've personally noticed that my sherbet punch which i would call dense and sticky has a better rosin yield than some more airy greasy grape grown beside it.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 15, 2020)

just my 2 cents 

every plant and every environment is different resulting in a multitude of experiences growing the same plant , ie , cannabis 

My light and airy Malawi which also did not have a lot of visible trichomes , yielded more oil than many of the other plants , like c99 , chem 91 , Angola Red , so on and so forth.

That Malawi plant taught me that it’s not always what one sees with the eyeball but what are the end results.

Also , having a lot of trichomes is no indication of strength otherwise how does one explain the trichome production on hemp?


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 15, 2020)

That is absolutely true. I have smoked some really pretty colourful sticky weed that fking sucked. I have smoked some ugly ass dry weed that kicked my ever loving ass.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 15, 2020)

Bit of a sticky ickey we have here​


----------



## Wiggy21 (Nov 16, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> just my 2 cents
> 
> every plant and every environment is different resulting in a multitude of experiences growing the same plant , ie , cannabis
> 
> ...


Idk


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 16, 2020)

Thats apparent.


----------



## Wiggy21 (Nov 16, 2020)

Cheeky fucker. 
U can still have weed thats sticky after curing. I never claimed to know every reason to everything. Smoke what u wanna smoke. Sticky works for me


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 16, 2020)

Run your mouth one more time and your gone. This cheeky fucker will ban your ass.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 16, 2020)

Wiggy21 said:


> Idk



you don’t know what?...

I understand that you are only 18 so I’ll give you a pass...and some advice...stay humble , never brag , let your deeds speak for you , and respect your elders

follow that simple plan and you might grow up to be a ganja farmer one day










these buds are rock hard and dense


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 16, 2020)

His young smart ass is gone. He crossed the line this morning. Post were deleted. Typical youngster with a smart mouth. The ppl he is arguing with have been growing longer then he has been alive.
Read his 1st post. Its his first grow,,he comes here asking questions,, then decides he knows more then the ppl answering his questions. Probably lives in mommies basement.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 16, 2020)

Hahahahahaa....that’s so funny , but typical of some of today’s younger crowd..

good job , you did him a favor

ive run jobs before , had 30 finishers working for me on a big job in Tulsa , at the airport , we poured over 1200 yards of concrete one night and day , most ever in Oklahoma back then , 86,000 sq feet on the second floor of an underground parking lot.....

one of the hardest parts of my job was firing people...I hated it..but it had to be done..I made sure people knew what was expected of them during the interview , I laid it all out , follow the rules and you will work here a long time..

so when a worker decided not to follow the rules , I would tell them it looks like you are telling me that you do not want to work here so I will give you your wish and I would send them down the road..

I would always tell them that they could take this termination one of two ways , a stepping stone or a stumbling block...

all my years as foreman I only had one worker ball his fists up at me which signaled me to move in a little closer  to his face and say , “Go clock out first , and then I will clock you out.”......

anyway , this Kid has a lot of learning to do and he was lucky that he lasted so long!


----------



## pute (Nov 16, 2020)

Morning.....Another 30 year old basement dweller bites the dust....it's ok though....mom still hand feeds him his mapo every morning.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 16, 2020)

you just now getting up?


----------



## pute (Nov 16, 2020)

Yup....it's moanday for Christs sakes!!!!


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 16, 2020)

Yeah i gotta go fly back to Indiana tomorrow.


----------



## pute (Nov 16, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah i gotta go fly back to Indiana tomorrow.


I have a much cheaper/simpler way of flying ......smoke a bowl!


----------

